# Amplificador con el TDA1554Q



## apjmax (Mar 23, 2007)

Hola. queria hacerles una pregunta , les dejo el circuito del tda1554q a ver que me dicen.
1) Está en BTL aplication ¿ Que significa esto?
2) Éste circuito es el que trae el datasheet del mismo, funciona bien tal como está?
3) Ell pin que dice ser masa de señal, es el mismo que las demas masas? se conecta junto con la masa de la fuente?
Bueno , no molesto mas por ahora ( es que no se mucho y ustedes si) asi que espero una pronta respuesta de su parte.

De verdad gracias.


----------



## apjmax (Mar 23, 2007)

weno, nadie respondió asi que lo arme y ...no funcionó.
me tome mas de media hora para soldar los pines del integrado. pero naa.
aunque me quedo la duda porque lo conecte como 10 segundos con la alimentacion al reves y se fundio un diodo de una fuente de 5v que esta dentro junto con el amplificador. pero el tda no se hizo nada asi que nunca mas un tda. muerte a philips y sus porquerias. todos los tda que use nunca funcionaron.  
que mal, que malllllll.


----------



## Eze7782 (Mar 23, 2007)

HOla yo arme como cuatro de esos y me anduvieron todos, pero arme el de esta pagina, 

http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/amp20w.asp

mientras respetes polaridades y las patas (te fijaste el patillaje en el datasheet?) anda.
eso si consume en 12v como 5 amperes.

yo particulamente arme cuatro y como fuente use una fuente de pc at de 200w, que tira 12v 5a, y eso que los tuve encendidos mucho tiempo y todavia siguen ahi funcionando (eso que lo shice en veroboard nada de pcb por esa epoca, fue hace un tiempo).

asi que si haces el de esta pagina (que igual no es tan diferente) anda seguro.

saludos


----------



## apjmax (Mar 24, 2007)

gracias por la pesponse.
sabes que me parece que andaba...  
te cuento: cuando invertí la polaridad se quemo el diodo y las pistas de la plaqueta que lleva la alimentacion al integrado. con la fuente paso lo mismo, soldé la pista y anduvo de nuevo.
pero para el integrado era tarde.....de la bronca lo rompi con la pinza.
esta semana lo armo de nuevo y te cuento.
gracias!!!


----------



## tryp80 (Dic 20, 2008)

Hola a todos, es la primera ves que les escribo, y es por una consulta, hace varios dias estoy navegando por este foro y demas paginas en la busqueda de un amplificador para mi living, la idea es amplificar, mediante una llave divisoria externa que ya tengo, la PC y La tele + DVD, pase primero por el tda 1562q que averiguando sale $42 pero la fuente debe entregar banda de corriente, ya que su utilidad esta pensada para la bateria de un coche, y lo que yo quiero es en un mismo gabinete meter como fuente, la de una PC, un pre basico con volumen, bajos, medios, y altos y la potencia. 

Tengo unos parlantes National Panasonic de 8 ohms y PEAK INPUT 10 W, que sonaban hermosos con la vieja potencia audican que ya no tengo. y lo que encontre que mas se adecua a todo esto que describi anteriormente es una potencia bajo TDA 1554q que saque de una pagina de aca:

http://www.marcianitos.org/foro/showthread.php?t=21336

Lo que me gustaria saber de parte de ustedes que entienden mucho mas que yo, es si esto es viable o si tienen en mente alguna otra opcion, desde ya muchas gracias y felices fiestas a todos.


----------



## tryp80 (Dic 20, 2008)

Perdon me olvidaba, en ese PCB figura una L1, para filtrar los 12v de la fuente PC, que caracteristicas tiene esta bobina?
Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## maxep (Dic 23, 2008)

si tus parlantes son de 10w nominal(rms) arma el tda1516. es faciliiiisimo .vale 10$ y da 10w x2.
ah y a fuente para ese amplificador con 2 ampere estas echo. economico  y suena bien


----------



## tryp80 (Dic 25, 2008)

buenisimo, muchas gracias, voy a buscar entonces en el foro el circuito para este TDA.


----------



## Optimusdx (Dic 14, 2011)

Hola amigos:

Junto con saludarlos, necesito de su ayuda. Estoy armando un amplificador con un TDA1554Q. El amplificador se puede conectar 2 parlantes(2x22W) o 4 parlantes (4x11W) segun su datasheet.

Pero en la configuración de 4x11 tiene 4 input, 2 Inverting y 2 non inverting. No se de que se trata estas entradas. En la configuración de 2x22W, los input Inverting y non inverting estan puenteados para las salidas L y R de cada parlante. Yo arme el 2x22W y me funciono muy bien, pero mi idea es armar el TDA1554Q con 4x11W para conectarlo a mi automovil.


Espero que me aclaren el tema.

De antemano muchas gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2011)

Dale una miradita al datasheet :

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=tda1554q%20pdf&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CB4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fskory.gylcomp.hu%2Falkatresz%2Ftda1554q_cnv_2.pdf&ei=hojpTtCEApObtweOs_TMCg&usg=AFQjCNHwxOOJ7UxfO8Aeps80GhnIW1aEyA

Saludos !


----------



## Optimusdx (Dic 15, 2011)

Gracias. Pero ya vi el data y hasta lo tengo impreso pero quiero saber que significan las entradas Inverting y non inverting input del TDA1554Q.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2011)

Considerá a esos amplificadores como si fueran "Operacionales"

*"La función básica de un amplificador operacional es producir a la salida *
*una señal cuyo valor es directamente proporcional a la diferencia entre*
*las dos señales de entrada. El factor de proporcionalidad se conoce *
*como factor de amplificación o de ganancia. La ecuación que relaciona la *
*tensión de salida con las tensiones de entrada en un circuito con *
*amplificador operacional se denomina función de transferencia del *
*circuito.*
*Si la tensión en la entrada con signo negativo varía, manteniéndose *
*constante la tensión en la entrada positiva, en la salida la tensión *
*variará con signo opuesto a la variación de la entrada negativa; por esta *
*razón, la entrada con signo negativo recibe el nombre de inversora. Por *
*el contrario, si la tensión en la entrada positiva varía, manteniéndose *
*constante la tensión en la entrada negativa, la salida variará con el *
*mismo signo que la variación de la entrada positiva, razón por la cual *
*esta entrada se denomina no inversora."*

Fuente: 

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=teoria%20del%20%20amplificador%20operacional&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CCwQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tecnologiaindustrial.es%2Fattachments%2F016_10_AOTeoria_2D.pdf&ei=HyXqTrvkFcictwfAl9HsCQ&usg=AFQjCNG-vQx6_8_utcUwbdEdTJrjj865BA

Saludos !


----------



## Optimusdx (Dic 19, 2011)

Oh! Muchas gracias por la aclaración. Ahora se que significan.

Saludos!


----------



## Martin95 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hola a todos  

Estoy montando un amplificador con un TDA1554Q de NXP
con potencia de salida de 11w a una ganancia fija de 10v/v
Ver el archivo adjunto 149416

En su hoja de datos aparece el diagrama que estoy usando:
Ver el archivo adjunto 149415

Le conecte mi señal de audio de 500mVpico a la patilla 1(No inversora) y un parlante al capacitor de 1000uF de salida de la patilla 6, las demás entradas de los restantes 3 amplis(dan a entender que son independientes) las puse a tierra
pero no funciona a la salida me da 0v, me extraña porque el diagrama es super simple
he probado muchas cosas pero no sé que sera 


Muchas muchas gracias por tu atención.


----------



## miguelus (Oct 17, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Y el Pin 14... ¿Cómo lo tienes conectado?

Sal U2


----------



## Martin95 (Oct 17, 2016)

Gracias miguelus por responder

El pin 14 lo tengo a 14.4v, al desconectarlo el ampli entra en mute


----------



## Lucho LP (Oct 17, 2016)

La carga está bien conectada en la salida?
Saludos!


----------



## Martin95 (Oct 17, 2016)

si, un parlante de 4ohm 10w en serie con un capa de 1000uF
Gracias por contestar


----------

